# Catalyst 10.11 WHQL released



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

Der Monatliche Treiber ist da 

Performance Verbesserung:
*Battleforge**™ *+3% auf HD5800 Serie
*STALKER – Call of Pripyat™* +5% auf HD5800 Serie


Behobene Probleme:


Running  fullscreen DirectX 9 applications/games after enabling Aero effects and  rebooting no longer causes the system to randomly stop responding
 Primary  display no longer blanks out intermittently during "World in Conflict™:  Soviet Assault" DirectX10 gameplay with CrossFire and Dual Monitor  enabled
"Stone  Giant" DirectX 11 demo no longer  intermittently fails in fullscreen  mode with CrossFire enabled under  Multi-GPU configurations on some cards
Task switching out of "Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2" and then back into the game  no longer causes CrossFire to become disabled 
Wrap-around  corruption is no  longer visible with 120 Hz panels during some  resolution changes in 120  Hz mode on AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Enabling  in-game Anti-Aliasing  and utilizing Edge-Detect filters no longer  causes smoother lines but  blurry textures when compared to the Standard  filter on some cards
Desktop line corruption is no longer observed after hotplugging the HDCP display on some cards
Enabling  Overdrive through the Catalyst™ Control  Center for single display  systems no longer results in GPU clocks  running at high levels in  non-GPU intensive scenarios 



Download XP 32bit
Download XP 64bit
Download Vista/7 32bit
Download Vista/7 64bit
release notes


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

Hat ihn jemand schon installiert (will ich wissen, bevor ich ihn installiere )? Wird eigentlich die F1 2010 Performance vll. mal verbessert?


----------



## weizenleiche (17. November 2010)

LoL ich hab mir gestern erst den 10.10 installiert. Also ich install ihn gerade 

//EDIT
Da steht sogar schon AMD Catalyst. Hach wie schön^^ Das ATI Logo ist trotztdem noch als Taskleisten-Logo drin^^
//EDIT
Ok AMD steht nur am anfang^^


----------



## GaAm3r (17. November 2010)

3% Ultra


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (17. November 2010)

Ist der aktueller, als der Catalyst 10.10e hotfix?

Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?


----------



## weizenleiche (17. November 2010)

Also der hier ist genau von heute, weiß ja nicht wie es mit dem hotfix aussieht?


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

Der 10.11 ist älter als der 10.10e 

Dann warte ich mal auf den 10.12, obwohl der 10.11 bisher keine Probleme bei mir macht


----------



## weizenleiche (17. November 2010)

Was ist denn am 10.10e anders gegenüber dem 10.11er? Bzw. was wurde da gefixxt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Was ist denn am 10.10e anders gegenüber dem 10.11er? Bzw. was wurde da gefixxt




Der 10.10e bringt z.B. MLA Kantenglättung für die HD5k Karten.
Also müsste der 10.10e schon neuer sein.


----------



## weizenleiche (17. November 2010)

Wo krieg ich denn den 10.10e her ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

Einfach ein paar Threads weiter runter gucken 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/125925-catalyst-10-10e-bringt-mla-offiziell-fuer-hd5k.html


----------



## mixxed_up (17. November 2010)

Ich wäre dafür, dass ein Catalyst Sammelthread gemacht wird, ähnlich den Steam-Angebote Thread.
Dann muss nicht für jeden ein neuer gemacht werden.


----------



## weizenleiche (17. November 2010)

Da wäre ich aber auch dafür ! Revolution !!
Aber wahrscheinlich kommt dann wieder ein dickköpfiger Moderator der eh alles zerschießt.


----------



## Explosiv (17. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Der 10.*11* ist älter als der 10.*10e *



Seid wann ist denn eine höhere Nomenklatur, einer niedrigeren unterzuordnen   ?

Ich habe den 10.11 installiert, einzig der Display-Treiber hat eine höhere Versionsnummer bekommen und ist somit aktueller. Das Control-Center trägt allerdings die gleiche Treiber-Versionsnummer, wie die des Hotfix-Treibers. Somit funktioniert auch das besagte MLAA!

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass ein Catalyst Sammelthread gemacht wird, ähnlich den Steam-Angebote Thread.
> Dann muss nicht für jeden ein neuer gemacht werden.




Die Idee ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, Hauptproblem ist nur das man nicht unbegrenzt den Threadnamen ändern kann (glaub 6 Monate!?) und das der Thread dann auch nicht mehr auf der Main in der Newsbox auftaucht


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (17. November 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Seid wann ist denn eine höhere Nomenklatur, einer niedrigeren unterzuordnen   ?
> 
> Ich habe den 10.11 installiert, einzig der Display-Treiber hat eine höhere Versionsnummer bekommen und ist somit aktueller. Das Control-Center trägt allerdings die gleiche Treiber-Versionsnummer, wie die des Hotfix-Treibers. Somit funktioniert auch das besagte MLAA!
> 
> ...




Das liegt daran, dass die "offiziellen" Treiber von Microsoft WHQL zertifiziert sind und die Hotfix bzw Beta Treiber nicht, die werden sofort released.

Ist wohl inetwa so gelaufen:

Erst 10.10 WHQL release, dann wird weiter gearbeitet, es kommt der erste und zweite Hotfix raus. Irgendwann wird ein Break gemacht, und dieser Treiber kommt dann zu microsoft zur Prüfung. In der Zwischenzeit, in der der Treiber geprüft wird, veröffentlicht AMD weitere Hotfix Treiber - 10.10d und 10.10e.

Nun wird der zu Microsoft geschickte Treiber von MS freigegeben und als 10.11 WHQL zum Download freigegeben. Dieser hat dann aber den Entwicklungsstand von vor 10.10d und e.

Also ist er älter.


Man muss einfach immer die Microsoft prüfdauer berücksichtigen. Oft dauert es 1-2 Wochen, bis Microsoft den Treiber geprüft hat, und somit ist der Treiber dann auch älter als 1-2 wochen. Da aber vor einer Woche der 10.10e rausgekommen ist (als ungeprüfte Beta bzw Hotfix) kann man davon ausgehen, dass dieser aktueller ist.

Aber wenn man auf die genaue Treiber-Paketversion achtet, kann man genau vergleichen. Meiner hat die Version 8.782

Der 10.11 WHQL vielleicht z.B. 8.780.


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2010)

die namensgebung ist irreführend. habe catalyst 10.11 installiert und kein MLAA möglich, bei meiner ati 5870. 
der catalyst 10.10e ist also aktueller, da kann ich nämlich MLAA aktivieren.


----------



## Explosiv (17. November 2010)

Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Also ist er älter.



Hättest Du meinen Beitrag bis zu Ende gelesen, wäre Dir klar, dass die Display-Treiberversion des 10.11er sehr wohl höher ist, als die des 10.10e . 




			
				Explosiv schrieb:
			
		

> [...] einzig der Display-Treiber hat eine höhere Versionsnummer bekommen und ist somit aktueller. Das Control-Center trägt allerdings die gleiche Treiber-Versionsnummer, wie die des Hotfix-Treibers [...]



Vom Catalyst 10.11:

Treiber-Paketversion	*8.791*-101026a-107888C-ATI	
Catalyst™-Version	*10.11	* (Das Control-Center hatte allerdings schon in der Hotfix-Version diese Versionsnummer)

*@Westcoast*

Anscheinend funktioniert das MLAA bei Dir nicht mit dem WHQL-Treiber, obwohl dieser neuer ist. Nimm den Hotfix und gut ist . Evtl. können sich noch andere dazu äußern, ob MLAA mit dem WHQL nicht mehr funktioniert.


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## KrHome (17. November 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> die namensgebung ist irreführend. habe catalyst 10.11 installiert und kein MLAA möglich, bei meiner ati 5870.
> der catalyst 10.10e ist also aktueller, da kann ich nämlich MLAA aktivieren.


Im Post über dir wird erklärt, warum das so ist. 
Allerdings könnte es was MLAA angeht sein, dass die Verfügbarkeit für die HD5k eine Sache des CCC ist. Der Treiber 10.10e trägt bei mir die selbe Versionsnummer wie der 10.10a (8.782.1), welcher ja bekanntlich noch kein MLAA ermöglichte. 

Man könnte mal probieren den 10.11 Treiber mit dem 10.10e CCC zu kombinieren und schaun ob MLAA dann geht.

Wenn ich die Release Notes des 10.11 sehe, scheint der Heruntertaktbug beim Übertakten per Treiber behoben zu sein. Das wird viele erfreuen.


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2010)

MLAA soll ja nur unter DX9 möglich sein, ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig. habe den catalyst 10.11 unter bad company 2 getestet, 
der treiber lief irgendwie nicht rund bei meiner Ati 5870. deswegen habe ich wieder catalyst 10.10e drauf gemacht und der läuft wunderbar. 

für mich ist die performance in spielen sehr wichtig.


----------



## KrHome (17. November 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> MLAA soll ja nur unter DX9 möglich sein, ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig.


Das war ein Bug der ersten Implementierung (10.10a bis d). Im 10.10e geht es auch unter DX10/11. Hab ich auch selbst getestet.


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2010)

Krhome 

danke für die information. werde es mal testen. schluckt denn MLAA viel leistung ?


----------



## KrHome (17. November 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Krhome
> 
> danke für die information. werde es mal testen. schluckt denn MLAA viel leistung ?


Davon ausgehend, dass die Grafikkarte limitiert (bei CPU Limit kostet es logischerweise garnichts) kannst du je nach Spiel zwischen 25 und 40% Leistungsverlust einplanen und bekommst dafür ein wunderbar zermatschtes Bild.  

Ich würde weiterhin davon abraten es mit normalem AA zu kombinieren, denn dann findet der Algorithmus weniger Kontraste (die er glätten kann) an den Polygonkanten, aber den Performanceverlust und die Matschoptik hast du trotzdem.

Bezüglich Kombination CCC 10.10e+Catalyst 10.11 und MLAA:
Gerade getestet und es funktioniert leider nicht. Wer mit seiner 5000er also unbedingt MLAA will, sollte beim 10.10e bleiben und auf den 10.12 warten.


----------



## namoet (18. November 2010)

ich hab den 10.10e und mlaa (oder lmaa?...hahaha...brüller ) funktioniert bei mir trotzdem nicht  dh ich kanns im ccc gar nicht auswählen. was kann man da falsch machen?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (18. November 2010)

Werde hier nochmal den Link reinkopiern für die leute die noch Call of Duty 1 zocken möchten weil es mit den tollen neuen ATI Treibern nicht so hin haut... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/72561-call-duty-1-startet-nicht-2.html


----------



## Rollora (18. November 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> MLAA soll ja nur unter DX9 möglich sein, ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig. habe den catalyst 10.11 unter bad company 2 getestet,
> der treiber lief irgendwie nicht rund bei meiner Ati 5870. deswegen habe ich wieder catalyst 10.10e drauf gemacht und der läuft wunderbar.
> 
> für mich ist die performance in spielen sehr wichtig.


warum macht man überhaupt ein Treiberuptdate wenn eh alles läuft? Never change a running system... versteh bis heute nicht, warum Leute immer mit Gewalt Fehler am PC Produzieren müssen



christian345 schrieb:


> Werde hier nochmal den Link reinkopiern für  die leute die noch Call of Duty 1 zocken möchten weil es mit den tollen  neuen ATI Treibern nicht so hin haut... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/72561-call-duty-1-startet-nicht-2.html



Es laufen auf neueren ATI Treiber jede MEnge alter Spiele nicht mehr oder nur schlecht, weshalb ich dieses Treiber upgedate einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## RedBrain (18. November 2010)

Wo bleiben die Support für HD 6800 Series? In Release Notes steht es nicht drinne, werde später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2010)

Ich habe das Problem mit dem Treiber, dass das Bild beim Hochfahren und Herunterfahren sich seitlich verschiebt und der Monitor auch kurz ausgeht. Ist das normal?


----------



## jumperm (18. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> warum macht man überhaupt ein Treiberuptdate wenn eh alles läuft? Never change a running system... versteh bis heute nicht, warum Leute immer mit Gewalt Fehler am PC Produzieren müssen
> 
> 
> 
> Es laufen auf neueren ATI Treiber jede MEnge alter Spiele nicht mehr oder nur schlecht, weshalb ich dieses Treiber upgedate einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Warum ein Treiberupdate, für ein Feature, dass man ech nicht nutzt, da es nur bedingt funktioniert und wenn es funktioniert, ein matschiges Bild erzeugt. Hinzu kommt das die Bugfixes wie Ausnahmefehler klingen und vieleicht 5% der Nutzer passiert sind. Und mal ehrlich. 3-5% mehr Leistung in 2 Spielen ist nicht wirklich ein Update wert!!! 

Ich kann echt nur über ein paar Kommentare schmunzeln. Bei einigen hört es sich an, als würden sie ihre Unterhose/Boxershorts seltener wechseln als die Treiber .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2010)

Warum sollte man denn MLAA verwende. Da schaut das Bild nur verwaschen aus !!
Ach habe noch denn 10.9 das is genau so gut wie alle andre die jetzt raus sind !


----------



## KrHome (18. November 2010)

jumperm schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Warum ein Treiberupdate, für ein Feature, dass man ech nicht nutzt, da es nur bedingt funktioniert und wenn es funktioniert, ein matschiges Bild erzeugt. Hinzu kommt das die Bugfixes wie Ausnahmefehler klingen und vieleicht 5% der Nutzer passiert sind. Und mal ehrlich. 3-5% mehr Leistung in 2 Spielen ist nicht wirklich ein Update wert!!!
> 
> Ich kann echt nur über ein paar Kommentare schmunzeln. Bei einigen hört es sich an, als würden sie ihre Unterhose/Boxershorts seltener wechseln als die Treiber .


1. Grafiktreiber bringen oftmals zusätzliche Features mit sich. Weiterhin wären beim 10.11 der CFAA- und der Taktraten-Bugfix zu nennen, die ich beide sehr begrüße. MLAA finde ich persönlich zwar auch doof, aber trotzdem schön wenn man's einstellen kann. In einem von 100 Spielen ist es sogar brauchbar (Dead Space).

2. Viele PC-User haben Freude daran an ihrem System zu basteln. Das schließt auch oder gerade Grafiktreiber mit ein. Denn immerhin handelt es sich um einen Gaming-PC.

Provokant ausgedrückt:  "Never change a running system" ... Von wegen! Da kann ich mir ja gleich 'ne Konsole kaufen.


----------



## Westcoast (19. November 2010)

rollara

weil manchmal neuere Treiber besser sind. können neue features mit sich bringen, fehler können gefixxt werden. mit deiner einstellung, bleibst du in der vergangenheit. und wie kann man beurteilen, ob der neuere Treiber besser oder schlechter ist, richtig, in dem man den treiber am eigenen system austestet. Probieren geht vor studieren.

das ist meine sichtweite der dinge, deine sichweite kann anders sein. jedem das seine. deine aussage: 
mit gewalt fehler produzieren ist auch vollkommen falsch. weil neuere treiber eben diese fehler auch ausmerzen können, je nach fall.


----------



## jumperm (19. November 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> 1. Grafiktreiber bringen oftmals zusätzliche Features mit sich. Weiterhin wären beim 10.11 der CFAA- und der Taktraten-Bugfix zu nennen, die ich beide sehr begrüße. MLAA finde ich persönlich zwar auch doof, aber trotzdem schön wenn man's einstellen kann. In einem von 100 Spielen ist es sogar brauchbar (Dead Space).
> 
> 2. Viele PC-User haben Freude daran an ihrem System zu basteln. Das schließt auch oder gerade Grafiktreiber mit ein. Denn immerhin handelt es sich um einen Gaming-PC.
> 
> Provokant ausgedrückt:  "Never change a running system" ... Von wegen! Da kann ich mir ja gleich 'ne Konsole kaufen.


Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, waren die meisten Fehler eher ausnahmen, die wenige Leute betreffen. Wenn du zu den "glücklichen" Leuten zählst, dann kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass du den neuen Treiber installierst. Und wenn MLAA offiziel unterstütz werden würde, dann würden sie ihn auch in den Final reinpacken und nicht nur in den Hotfix.

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich einmal im Jahr die Treiber aktuallisiere, aber jedes Update mach ich nicht mit.  Die sechs Treiber die ATI/AMD letzten Monat rausgebracht haben hätte ich nur installiert, wenn ich Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte gehabt hätte.


----------



## namoet (19. November 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> 1. Grafiktreiber bringen oftmals zusätzliche Features mit sich. Weiterhin wären beim 10.11 der CFAA- und der Taktraten-Bugfix zu nennen, die ich beide sehr begrüße. MLAA finde ich persönlich zwar auch doof, aber trotzdem schön wenn man's einstellen kann. In einem von 100 Spielen ist es sogar brauchbar (Dead Space).
> 
> 2. Viele PC-User haben Freude daran an ihrem System zu basteln. Das schließt auch oder gerade Grafiktreiber mit ein. Denn immerhin handelt es sich um einen Gaming-PC.
> 
> Provokant ausgedrückt:  "Never change a running system" ... Von wegen! Da kann ich mir ja gleich 'ne Konsole kaufen.



seh ich genau so. auch wenn ich das mlaa gedöns nicht nutzen werde, möchte ich zumindest wissen auf was ich verzichte


----------



## GF3lla (20. November 2010)

Treiber produziert bei mir (HD 5870) Abstürze bei Two Worlds 2 und Need For Speed Hot Pursuit (2010), wahrscheinlich auch noch bei mehr Titeln, habe es nicht weiter getestet sondern gleich wieder 10.10.e draufgemacht.
Naja zur Treiberabteilung von ATI äußer ich mich am besten gar nicht mehr, da kann man auch gegen Windmühlen kämpfen .


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (22. November 2010)

Bei mr Produzierte der 10.11 Treiber (zum erstenmal seit der version anfang des jahres auf meiner xfx 5850) Dramatische Fehler. Konnte Two Worlds 2 und co überhaupt nicht starten. Hab den 10.11er auch wieder runter geschmissen und den 10.10e installiert.

Nun kann ich wieder mit den games Faxen machen.


----------

